# Dekalb County (Decatur), GA, ID number 50024, M



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet, shy boy.

Adopt a Pet :: ID50024 - Decatur, GA - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you! I couldn't get pics to show up!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Right click on the image and select "copy image location" Then copy and paste it between


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Safe! Rescued by Southeast GSR.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

He is safely in our custody and being moved to his foster home this weekend


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Diana,

Thank you for saving him! I am amazed at all of the beautiful dogs your group has for adoption!!


----------

